# King Pigeons As Food!!??



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

a fellow rehabber got in a what i think is a king pigeon and after checking to see if a local a guy who keeps pigeons could take him, he told they me they are sold for food!
i was stunned and basically was oblivious to this practice.
if anyone in massachusetts area would like this pretty bird and has a nice loft, but wouldn't breed him/her for meat let me know


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep...King Pigeons are used as food. That's what Elizabeth, King Rescue, has been telling us about. People buy them from markets in China Town, feel sorry for them and set them free without the understanding they can't survive on their own. That's why there is such endless amount of King Pigeons available for adoption.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh, that's awful, that's what my fellow rehabber had suspected, i guess in her younger years they used to protest down in boston's china town.
she said the poultry market is horrific, feral pigeons, doves, domestic bunies and all kinds of things most people would not consider eating


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

King pigeon-Chicken-Turkey-Goose-Duck--All tastes the same on the Thanksgiving Table.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats not the point Sky tx they may taste the same. Humans may taste like chicken also, but I'm not going to be trying that on Thanksgiving. Sky Tx, do you eat pigeons?


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

A lot of pigeon people I know have/will eat squab. 

Seems weird to me, but then, eating _any_ animal seems weird to me. I don't see any distinction between eating pigeon, chicken, turkey.... maybe that was sky tx's point.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i certainly couldn't eat them, and i certainly wouldn't want to eat a bird i rescued or have any one else eat it


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes we have eat pigeons--back in the 1970's-1980's we raised a late round and put lots of 30 day old squabs in the freezer.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I may be wrong on this, but I think if someone comes on Pigeon Talk and says they just ate a pigeon, I don't think there would be very many happy people on here. Maybe I live a sheltered life, but I don't know a single person that eats pigeon. Maybe they are lying to me. I didn't think I was important of a person to be lied to, but maybe I am. But I know there isn't an important person out there that I would lie to. mindy


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

AWFUL!!!! I would have starved to death before I would eat a 30 day old pigeon or anyday old pigeon. When was the last time you ate pigeon sky tx?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Mindy if you knew you history many people survived on squab back in the day, this is not a new practice .


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't call the 70's and the 80's back in the day. Sure the 40's 50's now that is back in the day and could understand that alittle bit more, but in the 70's and the 80's I don't understand it. I mean how much meat can actually be on a 30 day old squab. I can have my opinion and thats my opinion. mindy

If Sky tx just said he ate pigeon tonight, how would you feel about that?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sky tx said:


> King pigeon-Chicken-Turkey-Goose-Duck--All tastes the same on the Thanksgiving Table.



Walnut cheddar balls taste better though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> oh, that's awful, that's what my fellow rehabber had suspected, i guess in her younger years they used to protest down in boston's china town.
> she said the poultry market is horrific, feral pigeons, doves, domestic bunies and all kinds of things most people would not consider eating




The chickens in little cages are hard to look at too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindy said:


> I don't call the 70's and the 80's back in the day. Sure the 40's 50's now that is back in the day and could understand that alittle bit more, but in the 70's and the 80's I don't understand it. I mean how much meat can actually be on a 30 day old squab. I can have my opinion and thats my opinion. mindy
> 
> If Sky tx just said he ate pigeon tonight, how would you feel about that?


 I wouldnt put him down for it , it just another part of life and I dont judge people by what they eat and you shouldnt either


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

People get judged by everything they do. Thats life. This is a pigeon forum to help pigeon get a better life, not to eat them. I can't be the only one that feels this way. Maybe the only one that will say something. mindy


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe someone can Explain to Mindy about being raised in Deep South Louisiana Back in the 40's 50's-60's---yes I live in Texas now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindy said:


> People get judged by everything they do. Thats life. This is a pigeon forum to help pigeon get a better life, not to eat them. I can't be the only one that feels this way. Maybe the only one that will say something. mindy


 it sure beats knowing about all the ones that are out there starving to death everyday now thats really sad


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I would have said NOTHING if you said back in the 40's or 50's and even the 60's but you didn't say that you said the 70's and the 80's. I realize what people did back then. I wasn't even born yet. But I was 15 years old in 1970, thats why I said something.

Lokotaloft, who is starving to death, please explain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindy said:


> I would have said NOTHING if you said back in the 40's or 50's and even the 60's but you didn't say that you said the 70's and the 80's. I realize what people did back then. I wasn't even born yet. But I was 15 years old in 1970, thats why I said something.
> 
> Lokotaloft, who is starving to death, please explain.


 all those lost pigeons that dont make it home from the races and all those birds that they set free like the kings from china towns or any other bird thats lost and not found ,them .


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree totally. That is awful.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Guess I owe mindy an appolgy- I did not realizeshe was born with a Silver spoon in her mouth wearing Silk Diapers


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindy said:


> I agree totally. That is awful.


 the point is to teach those who will listen so they can learn ,to do what you can when you can to help and to try not to make enemies along the way because others are different then you.. your approach is awful but your opinion is always welcome


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sky tx said:


> Guess I owe mindy an appolgy- I did not realizeshe was born with a Silver spoon in her mouth wearing Silk Diapers



Pretty rude comment, Sky.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sky tx, What does that have to with eating pigeons. I wasn't born with a silver spoon and I wore those cotton diapers that you had to wash. My grandmother eats all kinds of stuff that I wouldn't eat. But I also know she would NOT eat pigeons. Even if I didn't have any money, I wouldn't eat pigeons. You didn't answer my question, when was the last time you ate pigeon?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

lokolaloft, I don't know how else to say awful and why pussy foot around. Plus I know its hard to show expressions on a computer. I'm not trying to make enemies at all. I'm here to help pigeons I'm really not here to make friends although I have made many friends, but if I think telling someone that eating pigeons is awful and now I'm there enemies, then so be it, I don't want anyone that eats pigeons today as my friend anyway. 
mindy


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Had to get rid of my birds in Nov 2007 So I guess the last time was early part of 2000 or 1999? really don't have exact date.Both the wife and i being in our mid 70's she does not cook a lot--we eat out a lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindy said:


> lokolaloft, I don't know how else to say awful and why pussy foot around. Plus I know its hard to show expressions on a computer. I'm not trying to make enemies at all. I'm here to help pigeons I'm really not here to make friends although I have made many friends, but if I think telling someone that eating pigeons is awful and now I'm there enemies, then so be it, I don't want anyone that eats pigeons today as my friend anyway.
> mindy


 Mindy do you really think all your comments and questions have helped anyone but you ? Im not going to respond to anymore of this but there is a difference to making a difference and trying to tell people how they should be isnt one of them ...your not changing anything , the only way to save lives is by taking them in yourself,thats just how it is


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sky tx, thank you for answering the question. 

lokotaloft, maybe my questions or comments only helped me. When someone comes on here and says they all taste the same on Thanksgiving I'm suppose just to sit back and not say anything. I just can't, sorry. I do take in any animals that I come across, I send out packages to people that need help, I try to do anything I can possibly do and if people come on here and say they eat pigeon, then they have to expect a response. If I didn't respond, to me, its like saying its okay. Saying something may not be changing things, but not saying anything is not changing it either. mindy


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Sky tx, thank you for answering the question.
> 
> lokotaloft, maybe my questions or comments only helped me. When someone comes on here and says they all taste the same on Thanksgiving I'm suppose just to sit back and not say anything. I just can't, sorry. I do take in any animals that I come across, I send out packages to people that need help, I try to do anything I can possibly do and if people come on here and say they eat pigeon, then they have to expect a response. If I didn't respond, to me, its like saying its okay. Saying something may not be changing things, but not saying anything is not changing it either. mindy


 thats like saying anyone that eats meat is a bad person... kk Im done now so say what you must as I see you feel you must .


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

I am not sure where the link is....But isn't this what the King pigeons were raised for? The guy that started this, paid people to raise squab (large) and then failed to meet his obligations to the people that he had contracted with to raise them. These people were left with a lot of birds they did not want. So, they just released them. The sad part is these birds were used to eating and drinking what was provided for them and never learned to make it on their own. Many birds have been released. Many have not made it. Many are rescued and need good homes. Many don't find good homes and wind up elsewhere.
Personally we don’t eat pigeon, but millions of people do. It is considered a delicacy in some places. This guy tried to capitalize on this. I’m sure he was not the first. As pigeon lovers, our goal is to try and help the ones we can. Altgirls thread started with a King Pigeons rescue.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Naunnie said:


> I am not sure where the link is....But isn't this what the King pigeons were raised for? The guy that started this, paid people to raise squab (large) and then failed to meet his obligations to the people that he had contracted with to raise them. These people were left with a lot of birds they did not want. So, they just released them. The sad part is these birds were used to eating and drinking what was provided for them and never learned to make it on their own. Many birds have been released. Many have not made it. Many are rescued and need good homes. Many don't find good homes and wind up elsewhere.
> Personally we don’t eat pigeon, but millions of people do. It is considered a delicacy in some places. This guy tried to capitalize on this. I’m sure he was not the first. As pigeon lovers, our goal is to try and help the ones we can. Altgirls thread started with a King Pigeons rescue.



That was the Pigeon King...Alan Galbraith.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i didn't mean to start a fight, it's just something i really didn't know still existed in these times, i was just as upset when i found out people still go out and shoot mourning doves and eat them.
i hope we can still find a home for this bird, he belongs with others of his kind, right now he is safe and will be taken care of very well, but like most of us rehabbers the last thing we need is another pet.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

So bottom line is you can eat whatever you like. Let's say I don't eat eggs because they are a little baby that needs to be incubated to be born. Now, how many people can I tell to not eat eggs? DO NO EAT EGGS! Therefore, it comes from a beautiful bird called a chicken. Now, guess how many people that I'm mad at because they ate chicken eggs.
YOu got to understand that some people were raised eating certain things. To them, it's normal, but to you, it's out of this world. Hopefully everyone gets the point. This is my opinion. i do not intend to hurt anyones feelings.

Joe


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

jmaxpsi, I think your comparing apple and oranges. First of all most eggs you get in the store are not fertile. Second of all, its not living and breathing air. Third, this is a forum to help pigeons, not to eat them. If people eat them, then they shouldn't be on this forum saying that they do and if they do say it expect some backlash. On this forum, this is a hobby, a sport, pets and, rescues. I don't see a column where people can post I eat pigeon and proud of it. If there was I wouldn't be a member. 

Maybe I'm like Altgirl and didn't know it existed in this day and age. I have a King upstairs that I love dearly that I adopted from Reti. I look at him and just can't imagine someone eating them. I didn't know they shoot morning doves either. 

Altgirl, sorry for hi-jacking your thread, I do hope you can find a home for this king. I need to go back and read about this Pigeon King. I just don't know if I can do it tonight, already upset enough. mindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Mindy said:


> *Sky Tx, do you eat pigeons?*





sky tx said:


> *Yes we have eat pigeons-*-back in the 1970's-1980's we raised a late round and put lots of 30 day old squabs in the freezer.





Mindy said:


> *I may be wrong on this, but I think if someone comes on Pigeon Talk and says they just ate a pigeon, I don't think there would be very many happy people on here. *
> 
> mindy


Mindy,
I'm not going to get into a debate with you, rather just want to point out that . . .
*You're* the one who *asked* Sky Tx if he ate pigeons. And his answer just happened to be yes.

You and others may not be very happy about it, but *you* did ask.
He didn't say he just ate a pigeon. He referenced it was back in the '70-'80's.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

altgirl35 said:


> i hope we can still find a home for this bird, he belongs with others of his kind, right now he is safe and will be taken care of very well, but like most of us rehabbers the last thing we need is another pet.


I will think 'positive' thoughts that you are able to find this little lost pij a wonderful forever home, Altgirl. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I'm kinda shocked that some members who posted in this thread did not realize that King pigeons are raised for food. Also a little shocked that some members kind of do not have a concept of the fact that the rest of the world lives and eats quite a bit differently than them. 

Come on folks, you all know what's being said here and you CAN understand it. I think this thread has outlived it's usefullness.

If any of you have family who lived through the Great Depression, Dust Bowl Days, WWII rationing .. you might get a clue about all this .. most of you are too young .. ask your parents and grandparents .. it would be educational.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Meanwhile ..*

Let's just find a home for this bird ..

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, I'm kinda shocked that some members who posted in this thread did not realize that King pigeons are raised for food. Also a little shocked that some members kind of do not have a concept of the fact that the rest of the world lives and eats quite a bit differently than them.
> 
> Come on folks, you all know what's being said here and you CAN understand it. I think this thread has outlived it's usefullness.
> 
> ...


I have read in a couple of books that King pigeons are poultry grade birds, that means they are raised for meat, just like turkeys may be. Most of us get astonished or offended about this because we are pigeon lovers and also bcos many of us are not used to this as diet. There are stores in Thailand and China which sells pigeons for meat and thats not only King pigeons, believe me. But based on unbiased thinking if we eat chicken and turkey we cannot ask anyone not to eat pigeons  !!! As long as you are a non-veggie..... I dont know... thats my take


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

In the 60's pigeons, and other critters kept us in food. Car wreck in 1961 left mom and dad in bad shape. You do what you must.I now have 5 rescued birds and don't even hunt, I was raised hunting. Every body can change if they want.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Copied and pasted from the Pigeon-Talk Forum Rules of Conduct:

2. This is a pigeon advocate website. Topics relating to the advocacy of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website. While we encourage an exchange of opinions in these forums, please note that there are specific 'Off Limit' topics that are PROHIBITED and any such posts will be be immediately removed without discussion.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> a fellow rehabber got in a what i think is a king pigeon and after checking to see if a local a guy who keeps pigeons could take him, he told they me they are sold for food!
> i was stunned and basically was oblivious to this practice.
> if anyone in massachusetts area would like this pretty bird and has a nice loft, but wouldn't breed him/her for meat let me know


Hi Altgirl, Where in Mass is this pigeon, how far from me - I'm in Eliot (next to Kittery) Maine. I would be happy to take him. Only problem right now is that I don't have a spot to isolate him for a couple weeks yet. If you could hold him just to make sure he is healthy before I put him with my birds? I'm assuming he's acclimated to cold climate.
Let me know if I'm an option.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she is in weymouth right now, but on friday i am taking a cottontail to her, he was hit by a car, got his bottom teeth knocked out and she's willing to winter him over for me.
i could pick him up and keep him in the rehab room till your ready, i havn't turned the heat on in there yet, and could open the window a few days before you come and get him.
pm me your number so loraine can talk to you, she's understandably nervous about where this bird goes


----------

